# Raspberry PI - anyone want one?



## DCLane (22 May 2012)

I've got a Raspberry PI coming and now I've had my second reservation confirmed.

Is anyone _really_ desperate to get one? I'm happy to pass on the order link, which would be with my e-mail address, for you to order.

I don't need two, but put reservations into both UK suppliers when they originally launched them.

And no, I'm not asking anything for it, although a donation to the charity fundraising walk in my sig. would be appreciated.


----------



## Riverman (22 May 2012)

Hi DCLane,

Thanks for the offer. I'd love one, I put myself on the waiting list quite late so I think I'll have a long wait. So if anyone hasn't asked, could I have the order link?

Many thanks


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2012)

No problem - gone to Riverman.

I'll send you the details (via PM) 

Enjoy, even though I'm still wondering what to do with the one that's coming to me! Media player? (I've got a nice rasperry-coloured and shaped case for it via eBay though!


----------



## Red Light (22 May 2012)

Riverman said:


> Hi DCLane,
> 
> Thanks for the offer. I'd love one, I put myself on the waiting list quite late so I think I'll have a long wait. So if anyone hasn't asked, could I have the order link?
> 
> Many thanks


 
The backlog is about 350,000 but they are hoping to have it cleared by July AIUI.


----------



## Riverman (22 May 2012)

Many thanks!


----------



## lozcs (26 Jun 2012)

DCLane said:


> Enjoy, even though I'm still wondering what to do with the one that's coming to me! Media player? (I've got a nice rasperry-coloured and shaped case for it via eBay though!


 
Raspbmc works really well - nice simple installer, RC4 due any time now...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jun 2012)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how folk get on with these neat little devices, they could nicely solve my networked drives issue.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (3 Jul 2012)

Just ordered mine yesterday... Got so many ideas for what I'm going to use it for! Just a killer that the delivery time is an "estimated" 11 weeks


----------

